# Frustrated



## blackjack4802 (Jun 25, 2007)

I recently remarried to man I have known for many years. We were friends long before lovers. When I am with him, I feel tremendous love for this man. He is divorced and has two children with the ex-wife. They have been divorced for over 10 years. When he and I got together, she absolutely freaked. She interferes with his visitation and just makes life as hard as possible emotionally for him. Lately, I have been feeling mentally exhausted from all the crap this lady feels she needs to inflict upon her ex-husband and his children. She has been re-married for quite some time and has absolutely no grounds for her behavior problems. Because of my frustration of having to deal with her, lately, I feel like walking out the door. I don't think I will, but do I have justified feelings? Everytime she calls for something, I feel like she is trying to break up my relationship. Is it wrong for me to feel this way?


----------



## worriedprincess (Jun 25, 2007)

i understand your frustration. i, too am in a similiar situation.


----------

